# Contrails what do they mean...



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like them Air Force guys been playing around again.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Illegal U-turn! Patrolman in pursuit.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

High humidity up there.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

means the guberment is inoculating you against global warming , doanchano


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

alien spaceships, with cloud camo, lol


----------

